# EMT School Tips?



## NightHealer865 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello,
I am starting EMT School in August. I just got all my books yesterday. My question is, what tips can any of you give me to help me prepare. I am really excited to complete this and want to make the best of it. 
Thanks


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 8, 2013)

Tip #1. Start reading the books.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 8, 2013)

I suggest reading the book and making flash cards with the key terms.  You'll especially want to focus on the anatomy and medical emergencies section.

Good luck!


----------



## ExpectingTheWorst (Jul 13, 2013)

As said above, really dive into anatomy and physiology and also the pathophysiology portions. If you have a good understanding of those sections then it will help you later on in the course, as you can work backwards when you get stuck between answers. Oh and first post. Hi, everyone.


----------



## jrarnold243 (Jul 13, 2013)

*Tips*

Get a study group together early on. Having other students quiz you on different topics will make a huge difference on how you do in class. Don't schedule your clinicals the day before class(24 hour). You will be too tired on class day. I mean don't schedule a clinical from 7pm til 7am then have to go to class. We had several kids do that in my class, they flunked out.


----------



## jayboog (Jul 17, 2013)

Farley223 said:


> Hello,
> I am starting EMT School in August. I just got all my books yesterday. My question is, what tips can any of you give me to help me prepare. I am really excited to complete this and want to make the best of it.
> Thanks


Congratulations! I would definitely start reading the books... You should learn the basic anatomy (the flow of blood is a big thing) because it will help out most when talking about medical/trauma emergencies. Definitely hook up with people taking the class and start a study group. Have fun this semester and good luck to you!


----------



## Masenko (Jul 17, 2013)

Farley223 said:


> Hello,
> I am starting EMT School in August. I just got all my books yesterday. My question is, what tips can any of you give me to help me prepare. I am really excited to complete this and want to make the best of it.
> Thanks



Ask tons of questions! Even if you think you know the answer or the science behind what's talked about in class... ask! The instructor may give an answer more detailed than in the book, and their personal experience can be valuable. I know this isn't really "preparation advice", but even if you're reading the book ahead of time and think you know something well, it sure doesn't hurt to go over it again. 

I know I've learned a bunch from my basic EMC class so far, especially about physiology of the circulatory system, and I came in having read some class material early along with A&P I&II credits from the prior semester.


----------



## Masenko (Jul 17, 2013)

Also see if you can get a skill sheets from your state board on medical and trauma assessment if you want to start memorizing those early. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## J B (Jul 17, 2013)

Masenko said:


> Also see if you can get a skill sheets from your state board on medical and trauma assessment if you want to start memorizing those early.
> 
> Hope this helps.



This is good advice.  My EMT instructor gave these out to everyone pretty early on and I didn't really think twice about it.  When I took the practical, though, I saw a lot of people who had never seen them and had very little clue about how they were being evaluated.

Mostly just memorize and avoid the critical failures and you'll be fine for the practical.

They also ran practical exams at the place where I took the class, and you could volunteer to be a patient for someone who was taking the exam.  It's a pain in the butt, but I'd recommend doing it if you get the chance just so you can see what the test is like and get a feel for things before you have to take the test yourself.


----------

